# New member



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! I am north and east of you, would not live anywhere other than Idaho. 

Good luck!


----------



## CedarKnudsen (Nov 2, 2015)

thank you


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Search for posts by Cleo C Hogan, he has lots of info about trapping bees (from your branch). Some of those posts have his email address where he will send you instructions on his method.

By the way welcome to you-
Bill


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Great forum...great adventure


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------

